# what is a dasher worth?



## msm666 (Apr 18, 2009)

i recently found a 1978 vw dasher for sale. i trying to reseach the value of the car before i buy it. here are the specs that i know of:
89000 miles
auto-trans
4-door sedan
gas
also if there are any know issues that i should watch out for


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (msm666)*

It's worth considerably more than KBB says for those who love them. That's about the best way to put it. It's worth what you are willing to pay for it, but that number may be substantially higher than you could get back out of it. The Dasher is not a well-accepted collector car like a '69 Camaro or even a '73 240. It's a niche car with no recognized collectible value. 
Buy it because you love it and want it. That is its own reward.


----------



## msm666 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (Longitudinal)*

i very strongly agree with you, so much in fact the i'm going to buy this car. i'm also looking for some facts about this car, more than the wikipedia paragraph on the passat page.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Automatic trannys cheapen early VWs; B1 B2, MKI, etc


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (msm666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *msm666* »_i very strongly agree with you, so much in fact the i'm going to buy this car.

Buy on! And welcome!
The AT definitely sucks some of the joy out of driving a B1, or any VW, or any car for that matter. The fuel economy suffers noticeably IME with an AT. Conversion to manual is definitely possible and within reach for somebody with some basic fab skills and a welder. The welder really is important, though, as there are differences in the trans tunnel, including the position of the transmission mount bracket. 
But don't let the AT discourage you. Dashers and Audi Foxes are still plenty of fun to drive with an AT. These cars are rare and beautiful. You will love it!
The car you are looking at is a hatchback, not a sedan, BTW.


_Modified by Longitudinal at 12:09 AM 5-1-2009_


----------



## inkragonor (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
The car you are looking at is a hatchback, not a sedan, BTW.


i think 2 door dashers were hatchbacks, but 4 door dashers were either sedans or wagons. Does the trunk on that 4 door open with the entire rear windshield? or just below the windsheild?


----------



## inkragonor (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
The car you are looking at is a hatchback, not a sedan, BTW.


Holy cow! I looked into it further... and I found a 4door sedan (trunk open without read windsheild) and that most are hatchbacks, as would be expected. 
Follow this link to the dealers ad and look at the truck pic. It opens BELOW the windshield. This is the only one i've seen like this, so maybe it was a first/second year only and then they made them all hatchbacks after that. 
http://columbus.craigslist.org/ctd/1215509672.html
an interesting bit of VW Dasher trivia........................


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: what is a dasher worth? (inkragonor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inkragonor* »_
Holy cow! I looked into it further... and I found a 4door sedan (trunk open without read windsheild) and that most are hatchbacks, as would be expected. 

Yes, the VERY early non-wagon Dashers were sedans with stationary rear glass. The whopping majority of the Dashers left on the road are hatchbacks. The sedans were the first year only from what I know.


----------



## msm666 (Apr 18, 2009)

The Dasher that I spoke about in the first posting on this thread, without a doubt, is a four door sedan, with only 89,000 miles. This car might be the only one of its kind to have under 100,000 miles, which I thought made it quite rare, now the community is saying that a four-door sedan is also a rarity.
I did end up buying this car and I drive it proudly everyday.
I'm interested in hearing someone's story about a Dasher that they know of.
msm666


_Modified by msm666 at 9:26 PM 6-14-2009_


----------

